# Another Revo install...



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I have converted all my USA and Aristo engines to Battery power with the Aristo Revolution receivers. Now it is on the LGB stock I have stored. 1st I want to do the Amtrak Phase V Genesis and will use Material handling cars for battery service. Before I tear into it I thought it would be smart to ask if anyone has done this already? Just last night I had the same engine apart (church's) and added a Massoth decoder and sound unit. It went very easily, although I can't test until Sunday,







. I noticed the circuit board was not labelled as nicely as other brands, in fact... both track pick ups and motor leads used the same 4 wire plug on each end??? HELP!


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Well John there is a post from JimC http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...spx#138184 on using the stock board to use the pin bank on it to wire to a QSI i would think you could do the same with a rev i cant say that i have done this i just finished my lgb p3 unit i removed all stock items and made new leds for the front and rear lights separated the pickup and the motor blocks. put a switch in to switch between track or battery but in my case didn't really need to keep the track side i"m going all bat and then wired the motor blocks the same then wired them to a non pnp rev install board. and with my finished led lights wired them to the non pnp for directional control. just depends on what way you feel is good or which one will work best in my case i have a small battery pack in the loco its self still thinking if i want to make a bat car. 

Regards Kevin


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

dead link Kevin


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By krogerssolar on 09 Apr 2010 08:13 PM 
Well John there is a post from JimC http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx on using the stock board to use the pin bank on it to wire to a QSI i would think you could do the same with a rev i cant say that i have done this i just finished my lgb p3 unit i removed all stock items and made new leds for the front and rear lights separated the pickup and the motor blocks. put a switch in to switch between track or battery but in my case didn't really need to keep the track side i"m going all bat and then wired the motor blocks the same then wired them to a non pnp rev install board. and with my finished led lights wired them to the non pnp for directional control. just depends on what way you feel is good or which one will work best in my case i have a small battery pack in the loco its self still thinking if i want to make a bat car. 

Regards Kevin
Kevin & John

(The link in the above quote of Kevin's reply that's been modified will work, however Kevin if you are referring to a specific reply within the topic you'll need to specify the user and date/time stamp for the reply.)[/i]

The reason that the link Kevin created doesn't work for john is because the link is pointing directly at a specific reply within a multi-page topic (i.e. that's what the #138184 is). The problem arises when the individual that created the link has a different value in the 'Items per page:' setting in their profile than does the user trying to use that link. Then you wind up getting the following screen.


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

not sure the issue loads fine on my end http://www.mylargescale.com/communi.../113100/afv/topic/afpgj/2/default.aspx#138184


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin

See my previous reply for a link that works and the reason why yours works for you but not for all other users.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I just need help with my train, hehe


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks for the info on the link Steve


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

kroger... if you past from an email from newer versions of outlook, you find that there's a bunch of formatting added in... to cut and paste, I often copy the text to a notepad window and then copy from there... 

(I can tell what is going on because of the Calibri font)... 

Real pain in the butt, found this in Outlook 2007 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

what about my train! ? lol 
Greg, on a side note, how do I make an no flashing LED flash?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

Can you find the wires that go to the motor? On my LGB mikado, there is a plug off one of the boards that is for the motor. I simply removed the plug and wired that to the outputs of the REVO. What I did was to splice the REVO board in with the incoming power wires. I am running the REVO board in parallel with the LGB boards. The only thing I control with the REVO is the motor/direction. The LGB boards get their power like they normally would. With battery power, I think you could do the same. You'd probably wire it so that your headlights are always on (so that the board thinks the locomotive is moving 'forward'). 

Mark


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Biblegrove RR on 09 Apr 2010 09:20 PM 
I just need help with my train, hehe John

Did you use the fixed link in my quote of Kevin's reply, that points to JimC's topic about converting his LGB Genesis to the PnP QSI R/C?

If the links to various places where information exists that may help you out don't work, it's going to take a lot longer to get things done, and most likely cost a lot more to do.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

John, might be cheaper and easier to replace with LED with built in flasher... otherwise, a 555 IC from radio shack, many simple circuits to use it. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks Greg. Steve I never received a working link.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Biblegrove RR on 11 Apr 2010 06:24 AM 
thanks Greg. Steve I never received a working link. Try clicking the link in my above reply (I.e. Dtae/Time Stamp: 09 Apr 2010 08:39 PM) where I quoted Kevin's reply, and see if it doesn't work.


----------

